# The Divine Miss M: From kitten to cat



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

The Divine Miss M arrived home along with her sister last Friday. I thought I'd do a little photo journal of her kittenhood.

4 weeks old (9/30/11) - Welcome Home!

Miss M









Miss O









You were underweight and too weak to put up much of a fight for handling, but you met the dogs and I quickly found out you could muster some real gumption with a powerful enough motivator, you know like all consuming hatred. Miss M you definitely deferred to your tiny, but none the less much bigger than you sister. You both attacked a bit of food and then settled in to the quiet and safety of your box. It's amazing how far you've both come, and I look forward to writing the five week post come Friday.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my she is cute! She will grow into that name Im sure! What is the story behind her? Looking forward to seeing her photo journal.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I was back and forth between getting a kitten and not getting a kitten. Even committed a couple of times only to have it fall through. The last time ironically on a kitten their age that needed rehoming as part of a feral litter in an unsafe location. Friday, I go out to ride my bike and come home to find two little grey female kittens on the doorstep. Someone must have dumped them as there is ZERO sign of the mother, and none of the local intact females show signs of having been nursing. The only other possibility would be the feral that lives under my shed (and has taken an interest in them), but due to the dates of her last known pregnancy these kittens aren't at an age where they could be hers and she also shows no signs of having nursed recently.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sound like it was suppose to be! On your doorstep! Great back story!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

So tiny and sweet!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Tiny absolutely, sweet that's depends on their moods.

Miss O









Miss M









Today you are 5 weeks old. You saw the vet and were not impressed. However, he was impressed with you both. You've both slightly more than doubled your weights in the last week. Miss O, you are now the size of a four week old - only 1 week behind. Miss M, you are now the size of a three week old - only 2 weeks behind and slowly but surely catching up to Miss O who used to absolutely dwarf you. The vet fully expects that by 8 weeks you will have both fully caught up if not sooner. You had it rough in the start, but pretty soon no one will be able to tell. Next week you'll probably be dewormed and vaccinated, we'll know for sure when we see if you made weight or not. On to development - You are PRODIGEES my little loves. You still may not be the size of 5 week olds, but you have not only caught up on milestones, but surpassed your peers in some areas. You've learned to climb both up and down like pros. You're expert jumpers and pouncers. I worked a full day today, so you were particularly rambunctious when I got home. The vet got to see you at full speed. It's pretty funny to see such tiny balls of fur play so incredibly hard, and live so dangerously. You're definitely helping me learn not to be a helicopter parent. You are adventurous and fearless with Miss O taking the lead, but little Miss M you may start behind her, but then you are the one to persist. Miss M, you are starting to find your own. Twice already you've whomped your sister good for annoying you and being too rough, where as before she was the only one to do the whomping. You are also my socialization champ, but Miss O is catching up here. Today, Miss O not only did you accept my loving, but you came to me for lovins'. You both love your box to pieces and jump back in on your own after playtime. You no longer swim in it. I'll have to set up new accomodations soon, but no worries - I'll include mimis. You've both hit the point where you understand this yummy food thing is going to appear every single day and now play and then eat. All in all you are not the same kittens that came into my life a week ago, other than that pesky - MUST. KILL. THE. DOGS. thing - you are an absolute joy and I am so very happy to know that you will have the chance to grow up here and live out your lives well fed, cared for, and loved.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What a great story! It was definitely meant to be  Congrats!

And boy, are they gorgeous!! I love grey kitties. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute story!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Week 6:
Miss M








Miss O









Week 7:
Miss O








Miss M









Oh my girls, how you've grown. You are now both expert pottiers and buriers although Miss M you did have some issues getting there. You would diligently dig your hole and then forget to either step forward or turn around leading to your business being directly outside your hole. You would then fill in said hole, turn around, find said business and scramble over to me crying as if to complain that IT JUST WON'T STAY BURIED MOM. I'm pretty sure your behavior included the kitty equivalent of a stomp and pout. Miss O you dwarf your sister. You have an appointment that you don't yet know about to nip the baby making in the bud before it can begin in a little over four weeks. Miss M, we're waiting to see if you make weight and then we'll decide if that appointment is a double or if you go in on your own a couple of weeks later. Miss O, you've also turned into quite the little lover and turn into putty in my hands. This is quite the relief as you were a tough nut to crack. Miss M, you on the other hand like the lovins', but would much rather be off getting into trouble. It's been fun so far, and it's just incredible to look back at pictures from you three weeks ago and see just how far you've really come.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Quick question, what color marking is Miss M? Miss O is pure grey, but Miss M has very faint black striping and the tabby M on her forehead. I thought silver tabby, but the markings are very, very faint. The difference on her body is so minor that she looks like her hair is different lengths if you're looking from a certain distance and they are so light that from far enough you cannot tell at all that she's not all grey.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG...The Divine Misses, M and O, look just like what my Momo must have looked like at their age. My little princess Momo will be 11 months old on Saturday.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss O









Miss M









Girls, you are now eight weeks old. You've spent as much time with me as in your last home wherever that may have been. You've developed a real love for your toy mouse in the last week and I find the poor thing in the oddest of places. You are slowly, but surely becoming more tolerant of the dogs especially my little Miss M. I actually caught you playing together. It was short lived, but it's a start. Our top issue right now is that Miss O you still tend to throw your weight around with your sister, and if she's ever going to catch up to you - you need to stop being a bully. You also have the best "Who me? I swear Mom I wasn't doing anything?" face. Hopefully, while you're off being spayed Miss M will have a chance to play catch up.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss O


















Miss M


















My girls the only way to describe Week 9 is TROUBLE. You are either getting into trouble, looking for trouble, resting so that you have enough energy to get into trouble, or being love bugs in the attempt to smooth things over with me post trouble. Your doggy brother loves you even if you hate him and braves your furious wrath to try to keep you alive. Everytime you find some new death defying way to have fun he goes in with his terrier instints and grabs you by the scruff amidst a hail of claws and teeth and deposits you back within your safe confines. You are giving us both gray hair and unlike him it is not my natural color. Your sisters on the other hand could take you or leave you unless you get truly out of hand. All four of us are counting the days until you are respectable cats as opposed to hellion kittens, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

These little babes are GORGEOUS! I bet this is what Lumen looked like when she was a kitten. I'm jealous of you!!! Let me know if you need me to adopt them for any, um, length of time


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

They are very precious! How do you tell them apart?


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Blondie, how's six to eighteen months? Just through the crazies .

Nan, Miss O is much bigger and has a pointy tail. She is also all gray although she's starting to get a raccoon tail. Miss M is smaller and her tail is round. She has light tabby markings, so light that you can barely see them, but they're there. Their personalities are also night and day.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss O, you are now spayed and fully vaccinated. Hopefully, come Wednesday I'll be able to say the same for your sister. She's gained a lot of weight now that you're living at grandma's house (which you've completely taken over), and you both seem much happier without the sibling rivalry. The spay really mellowed you, although you kept your wild streak and are now Queen Bee of all the cats in the neighborhood despite being the smallest. You are a little over five months old, but anyone looking at you would probably place you at about 12 weeks. You weighed 3.5lbs at your spay appointment and are negative for both FeLV and FIV. I love our visits and although you and your sister are constant thorns in my side (talk about cattitude), I'm glad you ended up with us. It was our gain and whoever it was that didn't want you's loss.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss M looking much more like a cat and less like a kitten.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Well little girl, you are nine months old now and officially show no signs of your rough start. You are the biggest pain in the rear known to man, but you are my pain in the rear and I wouldn't have you any other way. We've finally come to understand one another, and oh how I love you. Thankfully, the feeling is mutual. Keep growing and thriving little one and every now and then, like you did today, be still for .2 seconds so I can take your picture.


----------

